# Memorable Movie Quotes



## John Corn

-Empire Strikes Back 
Leia: I love you. 
Han: I know. 

-Shawshank Redemption 
Red: Get busy living or get busy dying. 

-Gladiator 
Maximus: My name is Maximus Meridius. Commander of the Northern Army. Father to a murdered son. Husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance. In this life or the next. 

-Die Hard 
John McClain: Yippee Kayae, mother f.... 

-The Princess Bride 
Inigo: Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. 

-Dumb and Dumber 
Lloyd: MMMmmmmm...that's a lovely accent you have there. New Jersey? 
Random chick: Austria. 
Lloyd: Well, good day mate. Let's put another shrimp on the barbie. 

So many more...


----------



## Richard King

Yellow Submarine:
From my memory of seeing this in the theatre on it's original release in 196?.
Ringo to a Blue Meanie (something to the effect of): "That's funny, you don't look Bluish."


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Twin Peaks:

Through the darkness of ages past
The Magician longs to see
One chance out betweeen two worlds
Fire walk with me

Highlander:

There can be only one!


----------



## Rage

Under Siege 2:

I forget who: Assumption is the mother of all F*** ups.

Heartbreak Ridge

Eastwood: What is this a clusterf***


----------



## Steve Mehs

'Where as once I was blind now I can see' - The Game 

'Heeeeers Jonny' - The Shining 

'A good conspiracy is one that cant be proven' - Conspiracy Theory

'I do wish we could chat longer, but I'm having an old friend for dinner' - Silence of the Lambs

'Damn, what a rush' - Broken Arrow 

'You just activated a nuclear warhead, my friend' - Broken Arrow 

'I see dead people' - The Sixth Sence


----------



## gcutler

Just about any sentence from "Animal House", "Blues Brothers", "Caddy Shack", "Stripes", etc.

"Animal House"

John Belushi: Did we give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?
Other guy: Germans???
Tim Matheson: Forget it, he's on a roll...

"Blues Brothers"

I hate Chicago Nazis!

"Caddy Shack"

Girl: Were you in Vietnam?
Chevy Chase: No (rubbing his leg like it was injured), ****

"Stripes"
Bill Murray: Come on its Czechoslovakia, its like going into Wisconsin.
Harold Ramis: Oh Yeah, I got the sh*t kicked out of me in Wisconsin!!!

And I'm sure there are tons more.


----------



## Richard King

Another one:

The Governor of a northern state: 
"I ain't got time to bleed"


----------



## Karl Foster

All time favorite - Raising Arizona, actor unknown - "One day I decided to make my own crawdads, only without the water. It was just like making popcorn."

Raising Arizona, John Goodman - "You're young and you've got your health, what you want with a job?"

Raising Arizona, actor unknown - "Not that mother scratcher!" 

Training Day, Denzel Washington - "Boom! That's ghetto for Boom!"


----------



## Richard King

> Raising Arizona


One of my favorite movies. Then again, I have enjoyed all the movies by the Coen Brothers. Not bad for a couple of guys from that northern state with the governor quoted above.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Lethal Weapon:

Danny Glover talking to a hooker: "All dressed up and no one to bl*w"


----------



## TNGTony

Airplane:
Barbara Billingsly (best known as June Clever in Leave it to beaver) : "Pardon me. I speek Jive."

Blazing Saddles:
Madelain Kahn : Is it twoo what dey say about bwack men?..:::ZIP::: Oh..It's twoo!! It's twoo!

Slim Pickens to Harvey Korman after an eloquent statement by Korman: "Galdarn Mr. Lamar, you use your tongue prettier than a $20 wh*re."

Indiana Jones and the last crusade:
(actress unknown): What's this about?
Ford: Arc of the Covenant.
(actress): are you sure?
Ford: Pretty sure.

Ghostbusters:
Harold Ramis (I think) to Dan Aykroyd: Next time, if a supernatural being asks you if you're a god, you say _*YES*_!

Terminator 2
After Arnold promises the kid he wont kill anyone and then imediately shooting a security guard in both knees turns to the kid and says: "He'll live."

See ya
Tony


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Princess bride:
"I do not think that word means what you think it means".

Nat'l Lampoon's christmas vacation:
"If I woke up with my head sewn to the carpet I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now."

"(end of clark's rant) Hallelujah, holy sh*t! Where's the Tylenol?"


----------



## markh

I'll agree with gcutler about Blues Brothers and Animal House.

"We're on a mission from God", are you boys with the FBI? "No ma'am, we're musicians", what kind of music do you usually have here? "Oh we have both kinds, country AND western"

On being kicked out of Faber- "7 years of school, down the drain"

At the club where Otis Day is playing - "Do you mind if we dance with your dates?"


----------



## Richard King

Conspiracy Theory: "I can't remember the combination for the coffee, want some grapefruit juice instead?"


----------



## gcutler

Animal House:

Dean Wermer to Flounder...

"Fat, Drunk and Stupid is no way to go thru life"

Blues Brothers:

The whole Nun with a ruler scene, not very fun to reproduce in writing, but great when quoted in person


----------



## Martyva

Quigley Down Under
"This ain't Dodge City and you're no Bill Hickock."


----------



## EricG

Get your stinking paws off me, you damned dirty ape!

The original Planet of the Apes


----------



## EricG

ANYTHING from Blazzing Saddles !!!

"CandyGram for Mongo"

"Sounds like steam escaping"



> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *Blazing Saddles:
> Madelain Kahn : Is it twoo what dey say about bwack men?..:::ZIP::: Oh..It's twoo!! It's twoo!
> 
> Slim Pickens to Harvey Korman after an eloquent statement by Korman: "Galdarn Mr. Lamar, you use your tongue prettier than a $20 wh*re."
> 
> See ya
> Tony *


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

They Live - "Rowdy" Roddy Pipper

"I am here to chew bubble gum and kick ass... And I am all out of bubble gum"

I am gonna move this one to our NEW MOVIE area!


----------



## John Corn

"..so do all who come to live in such times 
but what we must learn, is what to do with the 
time that is given to us."...Gandalf.

"..its a helluva thing, to kill a man, you 
take away all he ever was and all he`ll ever 
be."....William Munny.

"...a hand out is what you get from the 
goverment, a hand up, is what you get from a 
friend."......Philo Bedoe.

"...I buried him under some nice fir tree`s 
over looking a lake." 
"..did you really 
"NO, what the f*!k do you care?"..Tony Soprano.

" Ive done so many bad things!"..Bad Luitenant.

"..my offer is this, nothing.."..Micheal Corleone.

".Im gonna f*!king kill the both of you!"..Marin Riggs,

"..get busy living, or get busy dying." Andy 
Duffraine[sp?]


----------



## STXJim

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *ANYTHING from Blazzing Saddles !!!
> *


My favorites from BS:
'Scuse me while I whip this out"...
and
'More beans...Mr. Haggard"?????


----------



## Martyva

Bicentential Man
Andrew (paraphrase)
And it makes you wonder, why some species eat their young


----------



## TNGTony

From Blazing Saddles, there is a line that you definitely need the video for:
The "Gov", "Work, work, work. Work work wor. Hello boys I miss you."

The Sheriff: "For my next impression...Jessy Owens!"

The Kid, "No,no. Don't take that. If you shoot him, you'll just make him mad."

Now, my favorite hard-ass line has to be the good old Dirty Harry stand by:
I know what you're thinking. You're thinking, "Did he fire six shots back there or just five?" Well, I forgot myself in all the excitement. But seeing as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and it could blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself just one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?

Then there are the one-liners from Airplane! (well..two liners if you need the set-up)
the babe: "A hospital! What is it?"
Doc: "It's a big building with patients in it, but that's not important right now."

Striker: "Surely you can't be seruous?"
Doc: "I am serious. And don't call me Shirley"

Striker: "It's an entirely different kind of flying altogether!"
All: "It's an entirely different kind of flying."

See ya
Tony


----------



## EricG

Airplane

Joey, have you ever been in a...in a Turkish prison?


----------



## EricG

Oh, and Joe Pesci from Good Fellas 
I'm funny how?


----------



## Martyva

Rustlers Rhapsody
Tom Berringer
"the root's kickin in"
on IN ONE MINUTE ON HBO HD!


----------



## markh

Since John mentioned the quote from Unforgiven, I liked the Sheriffs ( Gene Hackman) whole scene with the writer in jail. The Duck of Death  and the explanation about how 2 Gun Corcoran got his nickname was hilarious.


----------



## STXJim

From "Shaft" (2000):

"It's my duty to please the booty".


----------



## TNGTony

From "Close Enclounters of the Third Kind."

Richard Dreyfus: "This isn't a moonburn you know."

See ya
Tony


----------



## JBKing

Christmas Vacation:

Hey Gris...if you're not doing anything constructive, how about getting my stogie?

It is a bit nipply.

I love it here. You don't have to go outside to use the bathroom and your house is always parked in the same place.

I can't swim, Clark. I know that Eddie.

_How about I just post the entire scrip?_


----------



## EricG

Pulp Fiction

Samuel L. Jackson "Mmm Mmm. This is a tasty burger."


----------



## Martyva

Michael "You've got to learn to laugh. It's the way to true love."


----------



## EvanS

The Jerk: Steve Martin in the opening

"I was born a poor black child"


----------



## Martyva

Cutthroat Island--Geena Davis "you can't use that thing, I've got your balls."


----------



## Adam Richey

I think the MOST popular quote is probably from Gone With the Wind.

"Frankly, my dear Scarlet, I don't give a damn."


----------

